

IDE for developing PhoneGap HTML5 Apps - dthevenin
http://www.vinisketch.com

======
Yarnage
Sometimes I feel like the only person who is NOT a PhoneGap fan. It just has
so many oddities (white flash on Android for one) and the apps never seem to
work as well as anything native.

Am I missing something? Serious question, not trying to troll.

~~~
untog
I haven't used it extensively, but it's one of few ways to make a truly
functional app using just JS+HTML5- allowing you to skip past Java,
Objective-C, etc.

Of course, there are huge prices to pay for that- particularly on the UI
front. But if your mobile app is a very small part of your business (as
opposed to the primary offering, which it is for many) then it can make sense.

I've actually ended up making an app that's a hybrid of native (for top bar
navigation) and one big webview for the rest:

<http://www.taxono.my/>

I think it's come out as very close to a native experience- it's just a case
of putting the time in to make it so.

~~~
quanfucius
Great job on the app! How's the reception been so far from taxi cab companies?

~~~
untog
Thanks!

I haven't got to the stage of approaching taxi companies yet- right now the
app is really just a developed concept that I've entered into an app-making
contest (<http://2011.nycbigapps.com/submissions/5832-taxonomy>) . It has VC
investor judges, cash prizes, etc.- basically, I'm waiting to see what
happens. If it gets a fantastic reception then yes, that's time to start
approaching cab companies about direct booking etc.

------
ryanackley
Some constructive feedback for the website. There are three thumbnails along
the bottom of the screen. I immediately assumed I could click these and a
larger image would appear.

When I see a new product linked on HN, I want to quickly look at screenshots.
I couldn't find any screenshots of the product on your website besides those
thumbnails that look like any other IDE at that resolution. I did eventually
find the movie but I would've preferred some screenshots.

~~~
dthevenin
Thank for the feedback. I've fixed the home page and will add additional
screenshots.

d.

------
spacy
Judging by your comments, I think you should take a look at MoSync 3.0,
iPhone/Android/WP7 and supports NativeUI/OGL and everything phonegap/titaniun
does plus much more, it comes in two flavors, a JavaScript SDK called 'Reload'
and a Hybrid SDK (JavaScript and native C/C++), beats the others hands down.
But don't take my word for it, see for yourselves.

------
tluyben2
Downloading this now! It looks great so far, cannot wait to try it. I have
tried many of these tools coming out; most are browser based and _horrible_ to
work with (besides being slow, they basically don't work usually :). So very
curious; will give you feedback.

~~~
dthevenin
You are welcome to give feedback :-)

We try to develop some thing like xCode for HTML5 apps so I hope VSD fits
developers needs.

d.

------
quanfucius
Has anyone here tried Titanium Appcelerator? You can build native cross-
platform apps in javascript. I've been using it to build my app:
<http://getswaggur.com> and it's been pretty good so far.

~~~
tannerburson
I wrote a post on my blog about that a little less than a year ago. I'm sure
some things have improved, but in general, I've moved on.

[http://tannerburson.com/2011/04/03/Thoughts-on-
Appcelerator-...](http://tannerburson.com/2011/04/03/Thoughts-on-Appcelerator-
Titanium.html)

~~~
spacy
me too!

